# Extension of residence permit by a month



## the_prodigal_expat (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!

My 3 year Dubai residence permit expires this May, and I was wondering if there is any provision to extend my stay by a month. That's without having to renew my visa.

If so, how do I proceed? Can I do it on my own, or must I approach my current employer to take the procedure forward? And what are the applicable charges for the same?

Thanks in advance!
Abe


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the_prodigal_expat said:


> Hi!
> 
> My 3 year Dubai residence permit expires this May, and I was wondering if there is any provision to extend my stay by a month. That's without having to renew my visa.
> 
> ...


Actually you get 30 days grace period if you are talking about staying in UAE after visa expiration.


----------



## ShaunDubai (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi. 
If you are not a citizen of the '33 Countries', who require no visa application, be careful. 
I recently tried for a 30 day extension for a Pakistani employee in my company (free zone), and was told he had to leave the country and couldn't re-enter until after 30 days had passed.
I'm not sure if this is general, but worth a check I'd say. 
PS: You could always pay Aed 3,000 in overstay fees (Aed 100 per day).


----------

